# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Hình minh họa phù hợp

## conmeonhieuchuyen

Một chị y tá vừa đứng tuổi, vừa nhan sắc thuộc hàng Thị Nở, răng hô, ăn nói lại không mấy có duyên.

Vậy mà trớ trêu, chị ấy lại chết mê chết mệt chàng bác sĩ thẩm mỹ vô cùng đẹp trai, phong độ. Hết lần này đến lần khác, chị tìm cách tiếp cận anh ở bệnh viện nơi hai người làm chung.

Chàng bác sĩ khéo léo tìm cách từ chối, tránh xa, nhưng cứ hết lần này đến lần khác, chị tìm cách theo sát không buông tha, cuối cùng, chàng không thể lịch sự hơn nữa. Trong một lần nọ, khi chị ta mạnh miệng đề nghị:

- Theo em biết anh vừa mở phòng mạch thẩm mỹ riêng phải không, thời buổi nhân sự khó khăn, thôi để em tình nguyện làm nhân viên cho anh vậy, anh xem có chỗ nào thích hợp thì cho em biết nhé.

- À, thế thì cám ơn cô nhiều lắm, vì tôi cũng đang định nhờ cô làm giúp một công việc, đảm bảo tôi sẽ trả lương hậu hĩ, vì tôi nghĩ chỉ có cô mới làm được, công việc lại đơn giản, không áp lực.

Cô y tá lẳng lơ như vớ được vàng, mắt long lanh tròn xoe:

- Vậy hả? Việc gì thế anh?

- Cô chỉ cần ngồi chễm chệ trước cửa phòng khám của tôi, cầm một tấm biển, thế thôi.

- Đơn giản vậy à? Mà biển quảng cáo gì hả anh?

- Biển ghi "Tai họa của việc không giải phẫu thẩm mỹ".

----------


## giang1011

sặc......... bà y tá kinh dị thế cơ à..........

----------

